# ADA Accessible drive-thru?



## Yikes (Jun 3, 2016)

McDonald's drive-thru rules disallow blind late-night diners, lawsuit says - Chicago Tribune

The class-action ADA lawsuit claims that if a restaurant is drive-thru only (for example, during late-night hours), then it is discriminating against blind people because they can't drive a car up to the window.

If this prevails, I suppose it would mean that the entire drive thru would also have to be wheelchair accessible: slopes, cross-slopes, window height, speed bumps, etc.


----------



## mark handler (Jun 3, 2016)

Yikes said:


> McDonald's drive-thru rules disallow blind late-night diners, lawsuit says - Chicago Tribune
> 
> The class-action ADA lawsuit claims that if a restaurant is drive-thru only (for example, during late-night hours), then it is discriminating against blind people because they can't drive a car up to the window.
> 
> If this prevails, I suppose it would mean that the entire drive thru would also have to be wheelchair accessible: slopes, cross-slopes, window height, speed bumps, etc.


The lidigant is blind. just emaging the lawsuits when cars hit the disabled in the "drive" though


----------



## RickAstoria (Jun 4, 2016)

Blind people don't drive cars. However, the simple solution is a window similar to the drive-through windows where they staff a person to serve the late night. Alternatively, they just keep the main space open during the late hours but with maybe one person other than the drive-through attendant until a particular fast-food restaurant decides to remodel a little bit and add a means for serving those blind in a safe manner that won't get them hurt and the window at an ADA compliant window height similar to ticket booths windows with access at the ADA level at similar height levels as ADA compliant counters.

However, existing buildings don't have to be remodeled every time some new ADA rule comes out. Another thing is some places had been made ADA compliant under previous rules to within maximum extent feasible and within the disproportionality rule. Therefore, just because someone with a disability different than that of what was addressed in the all the past remodels does not mean a business has to change or remodel facilities for it. They have also options other than remodeling to accommodate. This is the problem with these litigants not researching all the laws and previous remodel work done on a property.

Bottom line: It isn't an instant rule that one has to remodel just because someone with a different kind of disability occurs. There are other options.


----------



## ICE (Jun 4, 2016)

I seriously doubt that a person that walks up to the drive-up window will be turned away.  There are many businesses that do not serve the blind, day or night.

When I hear about some facility or activity that is denied to society because the disabled can't figure a way to use it, I am convinced that we do it out of pity.  And that is pitiful.


----------



## hughdint (Jun 14, 2016)

Blind people can use a drive thru.
Even without a self-driving car they can, as a passenger.
Isn't issue is with cars, rather than fast food restaurants.


----------

